# Need opinions Fire HDX 8.9 vs Nexus 10



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about ordering both to try out and returning one that I like the least.  What do you think?  I just can't make up my mind between the two.

Thanks!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll reply in more depth over the weekend, but when the HDX 8.9 was coming out & went through this same debate. I decided on the N10 and it is a beautiful device and I've had no problems.
(I'm at work, but wanted to let you know that there's several of us that will not doubt chime in here with more thoughts before too long.)


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Carol!  I have the original Fire and I'm on my 3rd Kindle - Paperwhite which I love but I'm ready for a new tablet and just struggling on which one.  Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

No other opinions?  The HDX is now on sale.  Anyone else bought both to try out and returned one?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So, at the outset, let me say I'm an Android person. Not one who roots, but one who likes options & doesn't like having those options closed off.
The 8.9 HDX & the Nexus 10 specs (other than screen size) were very very close: screen resolution, speaker quality.
The main reason I wanted the HDX was the Amazon ecosystem & the ability to download Prime videos to watch while I was away from wifi (was not interested in paying for 4G LTE connections). Also was very interested in the 64Gb capacity.
The main reason I wanted the Nexus 10 was slightly larger screen, easier loading of apps, better business uses, better integration of all my other Android functions. Minus was the loss of the Prime video access (although sometimes I can make a mobile browser that supports Flash work to watch a Prime video).
As I thought for a long time, I decided that my video habits were not so ravenous that I needed constant access to the Prime video collection. I have lots of videos on DVD that I can load onto a microSD card & use a couple of different methods for hooking up an "on-the-go" (OTG) cable to the Nexus 10 to feed my video needs when I'm away from my laptop. Also, I can always take my original Fire with me & watch Prime vids on it. It's not that bad. 

So in the end I went with the Nexus 10. I've been very happy. Only my gadget-lust keeps me wistful for the 8.9 HDX.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Truth in advertising: I've not owned either of these, but I have owned a Nexus 7 tablet and the 7 inch fire HDX, as well as several iPads, and am a longtime user of Android phones (currently a Note 3), so I have considerable experience with the systems and with tablets.

Carol has covered the bases pretty well. I will try to make a few focused observations.

As Carol said, if watching Prime video is important to you the Fire is the way to go.

If one of your goals is to view and read heavily-illustrated ebooks using Kindle or other app, the 10 inch Nexus is a bit better, but not enough to be a deal killer. Every inch of screen size is valuable for that, but the difference should be less than an inch per side. For reading print only ebooks this is not an issue. Same size difference applies for watching video.

Carol mentioned SD card use, but unless I am totally misinformed, I don't believe either of these tablets can use an SD card. You should be able to load videos on them, to the limit of the storage space.

Android has an enormous variety of options to customize your tablet. The Nexus will be much better for this than the Fire. You'll also always have the most current version of Android with the Nexus. The operating system has advanced enough that that's not as big of an advantage as it used to be. But it's still nice! By the same token apps that you buy are more likely to be updated first on the Stock Android system than on Amazon.

My guess is that either one should be a good choice!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a Paperwhite for reading which I love!  I'm looking more for surfing the internet, email, a few games (not much),Facebook etc.  Also would like to download a movie or two to watch on planes for vacation or possibly on a cruise.  Also hooking up to our tv while camping to play a movie.

Do any of you think it would be helpful for me to order the HDX and the Nexus 10 to compare since I can return them within 30 days?  It should only take me a few days to decide.  

Thanks to you all!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Some follow-up.
I have the original 7-inch Fire, an original Nexus 7 and the Nexus 10.
None of these devices has an SD card slot.

I don't know about the Fires, but the Nexus tablets, can take advantage of an on-the-go cable to access data on an SD card
You can find some here: http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_9?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=on%20the%20go%20cable&sprefix=on+the+go%2Caps%2C261. You connect the micro-USB to the tablet & then plug some type of USB device that has an SD card into the other end. I've got a regular cable and one of these http://www.meenova.com/.
Then I've got a 16GB, 32GB & 64Gb micro-SD cards, no lack of storage problem, no matter how many videos, mp3s, or photos I want available.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Get both, especially since there is a sale on the HDX. Then decide & let us know which you like better & why.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There are definitely ways to get around the lack of SD card slots. I use one of these:



There are also wifi-enabled USB sticks that are more portable.

If you do order both devices, then return one, you'll need to pay the return postage and insurance. My advice is to pick one of the devices that you think you'll like better, try it out, and either keep it or else return it and then buy the other. I'm not a fan of buying something that you know you'll return... I actually suspect you'll be pleased with either device.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok I actually bought both .  With the sale on the HDX and I did the installment plan (20% down and 3 monthly payments after).  I figured what the heck.  I got the Nexus 32gb on sale for $299 too. I'll have both by next Wednesday so I'll let everyone know soon.  I ordered the HDX 64gb for the price.  Figured for $50 more better to have more memory.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now you've done it: you'll keep both of them.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

No - I would have no reason to keep both.  Too expensive.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have the below. I assume will work for either HDX or Nexus?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00576APEI/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There are definitely ways to get around the lack of SD card slots. I use one of these:


Oooooh, shiny! This baby is now really affordable.
(I got one of the 16Gb Kingston Wi-Drives when they first came out.)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Or one of these. You can buy the cheapest one then slip in a 64 gb micro SD card and you're all set.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Or one of these. You can buy the cheapest one then slip in a 64 gb micro SD card and you're all set.


Thanks for pointing this out. I like.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I made my decision!  It was a tough one because they are both great tablets.  In the end, I'm keeping the Fire HDX.  I liked the ability to watch the Prime movies and download them for trips and I liked the weight of the tablet better.  Thank you all for your opinions and assistance!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know which one you picked & why. Enjoy you new Fire.


----------

